# Window Tints



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey guys, I am wanting to tint the windows on my 2017 Premier sedan. I was quoted $349 for ceramic with a lifetime warranty. I am not sure if that is a hood price or not. I am waiting to hear back from two other shops.

What did you guys pay for your tints?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

cnc99 said:


> Hey guys, I am wanting to tint the windows on my 2017 Premier sedan. I was quoted $349 for ceramic with a lifetime warranty. I am not sure if that is a hood price or not. I am waiting to hear back from two other shops.
> 
> What did you guys pay for your tints?



That seems like a decent price for ceramic, but not sure what comparable prices are in your area. I paid $189 for non-ceramic w/lifetime warranty in Cinti.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Ceramic FTW!


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I had ceramic for my sedan, $225 installed. Worth it to me.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

$189 was their quote for a regular tint with a 3yr warranty. The ceramic has a lifetime warranty though. I'm not sure what other people around here pay. I am in Kansas.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

neile300c said:


> I had ceramic for my sedan, $225 installed. Worth it to me.


If I got a quote for $225 around here I'd do it in a heartbeat. $349 doesn't seem bad. But it's not at a price that it makes me want to jump on it right now.


----------



## mikeysentra (May 8, 2018)

I paid $230 here in the Seattle area to tint my 18 premier. It’s not ceramic and has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What's the difference between ceramic and non?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ceramic film is the highest quality of film (and most expensive) with a super high shatter resistance. Also; should not be dyed, as traditional films are.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cruzen18 said:


> Ceramic film is the highest quality of film (and most expensive) with a super high shatter resistance. Also; should not be dyed, as traditional films are.



How would a window tint help the window resist shattering when the tint is applied to the inside? Or are they talking about a window getting shattered from the inside?


OP, I paid ~$300 for ceramic here in the Seattle area.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

firehawk618 said:


> How would a window tint help the window resist shattering when the tint is applied to the inside?


(after he breaks out the glass with a ball bat and still can't get through the film, I suspect he just needs to put the bat down and pick up a knife)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEIUzIeVT1c


----------



## Bitterfitter (Jun 26, 2018)

I live in south west Ohio and I paid $360 for solar gard nano-ceramic film . Couldn’t be happier . 99% UV protection with a lifetime warranty . I say that sounds like a fair price you were quoted


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

firehawk618 said:


> How would a window tint help the window resist shattering when the tint is applied to the inside? Or are they talking about a window getting shattered from the inside?


Tint film in general is supposed to help keep the glass together if/when broken, but ceramic is supposed to be better at doing so. Would act similar to a broken (not cracked) windshield.


----------

